# Budgie birth control



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I took Lemon to the avian vet just to be sure she was in good health, especially considering I have no plans to breed her and therefore was not adjusting her food towards a breeding diet. Anyway, I explained to the vet everything I had done and showed the cage situation and whatnot and she gave me three options: 

1. Separate Sweetie and Lemon in different rooms until further notice. 
2. Give her Lupron injections, potentially every 2 weeks (it varies case by case) until I would want to breed her (so forever). 
3. Give her a Deslorelin implant. This would last 6 - 18 months (probably longer as she's so little). 

I went with the implant. It's more cost effective and stresses her out far less.

Speaking of stress, whenever she saw the white cloth they use to pick up the birds she flipped out completely; I never pick her up (other than Step-up style) at home and I quickly realized the only time she sees a cloth like that is when she's about to get her nails done which she HATES. Whenever the vet hid the cloth Lemon immediately calmed down. 

Poor Lemon, all she wants is to be a mama and instead she had a Very Bad Day.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Poor baby  at least you shouldn’t have any more problems with eggs!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor sweetheart, I'm glad you were able to find an option that hopefully will work for her in the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope the implant will take care of the problem and prevent Lemon from laying any additional eggs. :fingerx:*


----------

